# Armadillo Eggs w/ Pickled Cherry Peppers, Provolone,prosciutto with Qview!



## darrin

I've been wanting to get some of these from Costco and give them a try. They are pickled cherry peppers stuffed with prosciutto and provolone.



Here is what they look like.





Put them inside some sausage.



Used the MES because it was getting late and didn't feel like firing up the WSM.



Finished



Pretty darn good.


----------



## uncle_lar

those look delicious! I bet the peppers are good right out of the Jar
Im going to have to look for some of those


----------



## fired up

Those look yummy!


----------



## ddave

Those look darn good!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Been wanting to try some Armadillo Eggs.  Those peppers look like a great "yolk".

Dave


----------



## alx

Great job.Your stuffed japs were a-number one as well.


----------



## seboke

Darrin, those eggs look amazing.  Just made a Costco run last night, might have to go back today for some shooters and do some myself!!


----------



## morkdach

wow them look great i've made them with peno stuffed olives now i gotta try these thanks.
points to ya


----------



## smokeguy

Those look great!  Wish I had seen them yesterday.


----------



## cowgirl

Darrin, those look great! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I've never heard of a pepper shooter...sure sound good. :)


----------



## rw willy

I love those things out of the jar.  On a salad with steak.  All good.
Now, I have to wrap'em in sausage or they won't taste right.  Thanks


----------



## cman95

Nice...real nice.


----------



## rsands

Wow, gonna have to give em a go! Thanks!


----------



## chef_boy812

Those are super tastey on their own, but holy smokes!
POINTS!!!!


----------



## cajunsmoke13

Now that looks good.  Points for that one.


----------



## fire it up

I couldn't believe what a great idea this was when I saw it.  I love pepper shooters and love most anything stuffed into sausage and smoked so I decided to try making them.  I couldn't believe it, they were amazing.  I only drained them slightly so they still had some olive oil in the middle so they were beyond juicy.  Only thing I did that I wish I hadn't was wrap them in JD Bold sausage, I felt the bold from the sausage took away from the flavor of the pepper and proscuitto in the middle.  Next time I will go with plain so none of the flavors are lost in the spices or the bold sausage.  Sorry I don't have any pictures but rest assured I will be making them again in the future over and over again.  Thanks for such a great idea Darrin.


----------



## got14u

great idea..points from me ! and i am definitely going to try them out.


----------



## ellymae

Hum - interesting - wouldn't have thought of shooters for that.


----------



## pignit

*Shweeeeet!*
*




*


----------



## baddurango

Just commented on doing that this weekend another post, great now i know that im not the only one to take one good thing wrap it in something 
as equally good and making something amazing.


----------

